# How bad does it get?



## Buckers (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey everyone, new here. Not new to DP unfortunately. Being only 15 it's pretty stressful dealing with DP and having to attend school and try take information in.

It also started off with me getting a little too tipsy one night when I was on holiday last year. It wasn't so bad until it got around October when I started noticing vision changes like I was looking through a glass window. It was alright for a few months.

This year I think I've hit a new low. Vision is still rapidly getting worse some days I can't even tell what's in front of me or how far in front of me something is.

I just want some expert tips on how to calm it down. I've heard the anxiety and thinking about it makes it worse

I'm also curious how bad it got for you all?


----------



## nikie (Jan 3, 2020)

Some people are bed bound, some people home bound and some people just try to live their lives normally. It's hard to compare how hard is it for everyone since not everyone is mentally equally strong.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

My DP was not my only symptom. After 40 years of suffering with focal temporal lobe seizures, ocular migraines and recurrent major depression, I found out it could all be explained by a rare epileptic syndrome comorbid with

major depression. I had five episodes of major depression. They were epic struggles for survival, featuring severe insomnia (52 days no real sleep), and anxiety (loss of 30 lbs due to naseau). Not only can some mental illnesses

cause you to lose your mind, they can even lead you to kill yourself to end your suffering. But, that's as bad as it gets.


----------



## iamsufferingalotlmao (Mar 4, 2020)

It can get bad, like absurdly bad, and I am the proof of that. Unfortunaetly, I can't compare myself to other people's experiences, but I would say I am in the 99.99999999 percent. Each and every waking moment for me is the equivalent of a panic attack (yes, I have had a real panic attack). Like I am in a constant fight or flight state, plus I am dissociated 100% (I say 100% because there is now no shred of my normal self in me, I have witnessed it slowly fade). Each day is indescribable torture. Adderall and Xanax are the only things that kind of help, but obviously are just coverups.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

An EEG sorted me out. They could see the pathology in my dominant temporal lobe. Not that they understand it. They don't. It's enough for them to say - "you're disabled".

And, they coulda shoulda told me that forty years before they did. But they didn't so I got to do a lot of things I otherwise would have been forbidden to do. And, I not only

got away with it, I excelled at it. LOL


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

I am maybe lucky or mentally strong enough but after a failed attemt at finishing my life, I got a possibility to get treatment and a phyciatrist who is pretty knowledgeable. He convinced to give meds a try. I tried different meds and dosages. And well after 3 years of taking meds, and visiting my doc I am actually see that there can be recovery. 
I hope there can be recovery even for you, especially since you are so young and it would be a waist of your life not give professional treatment a try. It takes long but what else there?


----------

